# IBS - The Causes, Symptoms and Cure



## Kaizen Homeopathic Clinic (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently wrote the following article as a result of my observations treating IBS patients. For many of you a large part of it will be telling you stuff you already either know or suspect but, after having my wrist slapped a couple of times for posting "in the wrong forums", I feel strongly that what I have observed is both valid and useful to members of this group. Hence this post.Anyway, I welcome any comments and am, of course, more than happy to both answer questions and "defend my corner".I hope it is of some help to some of you... *IBS - The Causes, Symptoms and Cure**Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)*Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a bowel disorder which is commonly characterised by abdominal pain [which can range from mild to very severe], bloating, discomfort and disruption of normal bowel habits.Commonly, diarrhoea, constipation, or fluctuations between the two, tends to occur. IBS sufferers also often experience sudden immediate need for movements of the bowel or a sensation if incomplete evacuation (known as tenesmus), abdominal distension or bloating, often have reflux, fibromyalgia, headaches and backache.[1]Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) - Years of Mis-DiagnosisVery often IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) is mis-diagnosed as a reaction or allergy to certain foods, most commonly Gluten, Yeast, Sugars, Wheat, Alcohol, etc.Worst still is the mis-diagnosis which labels the sufferer as being Coeliac, or suffering from some psychosomatic illness [2,3] or worse, simply as a time wasting Hypochondriac and thus untreatable.Bizarrely, medical research has, since the 1990s, shown the involvement of biological and pathogenic agents are almost always the major causal factors of IBS. And...go to http://www.gotosee.co.uk/healtharticles/20...thy-curing-ibs/ for the complete article


----------

